

Machine Learning: Google Prediction API - abraham
http://chariotsolutions.blogspot.com/2010/08/machine-learning-google-prediction-api.html

======
rgarcia
Is there any reason why google has made this a web service rather than an
open-source API?

I can see them wanting to keep some of these things close to their chest, but
when it comes to most applications of ML it seems like the devil is in the
details. A basic/google-backed/widely-accepted/open-source library of ML
algorithms would be nice.

~~~
izendejas
Here you go: <http://code.google.com/p/sofia-ml>

~~~
alextp
This is, as far as I know, code directly related to a learning to rank work by
some googlers, not at all a generic library blessed by google.

~~~
izendejas
Hmm... I assumed it was google-backed because the author has published a few
of the algorithms in well-known conferences using his google email, but yes,
this code is probably not used extensively, if at all, internally.

------
danielharan
91% accuracy for spam classification is pretty effing weak.

~~~
pufuwozu
For a training set of 3000?

------
zackattack
I hope I get approved for a google storage account before I lose interest.

~~~
nerfhammer
I signed up soon after it was announced in May and have yet to get in

~~~
d2viant
Apparently mileages vary, my signup took only a week to get approved. I think
it depends on the idea you submit.

~~~
nerfhammer
What was the idea you submitted?

Actually as I recall more accurately it said that Google Storage was a
prerequisite, so I signed up for that and still have yet to get in

